# Berita Organisasi KOI's (Koi Owners of Indonesia  Society) > Organisasi & Keanggotaan KOI's >  mau daftar iklan di forum kois.......

## AsfenvV

Dear Koi'S

tolong info ,kalau saya mau iklan di forum kois, berapa biayanya dan size nya,..dan system kontraknya..


salam?

Zenkoi Indonesia
Foresta/Allevare A6/11 
BSD- Tangerang
Banten 
Email : [email protected]

----------


## luki

bisa menghubungi Tati Om......

email : [email protected] 

Hp :   085716007883

----------


## Teja Utama

Saya juga perlu di email juga, Mbak Tati. 
Thanx.

----------


## Admin Forum

Jakarta 15 Juni 2011,

Pak Asfen, untuk penawaran banner di Forum KOI's  sudah saya email ke bapak.
baik Pak Teja, untuk itu email bapak apa ya...?
Terima kasih.

----------


## Teja Utama

Jadi malu...  :: 
Di profile saya gak keluar ya? Sorry...

Silahkan kirimkan email best offer ke [email protected] 
Thanks.

----------


## AsfenvV

> Jakarta 15 Juni 2011,
> 
> Pak Asfen, untuk penawaran banner di Forum KOI's sudah saya email ke bapak.
> baik Pak Teja, untuk itu email bapak apa ya...?
> Terima kasih.


 
Thanks Bu Tati....... :Yo:

----------

